

PCLSR: An elegant feature of MIT's ITS that never got picked up by other OSes - raldi
http://fare.tunes.org/tmp/emergent/pclsr.htm

======
raldi
If this sounds familiar, it's because it was at the center of the famous
"Worse is Better" debate.

<http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html>

